# I need a winder but which one do I choose? HELP PLEASE.



## CSC (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello there,

Again looking to buy another watch winder but this time I need one for two watches (My UK Ltd Ed Carrera and my new Jack Heuer Carrera).
What about Rapport?

I also have a Wolf Designs watch winder which has hardly seen any use.
Is there a market for second hand watch winders as I may sell if it becomes surplus to requirements?

It must be a good quality winder.

Many thanks, Conor.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I personally think the Wolf Design 2.7 winders are the best value winders available. They're highly programmable, quiet, and extremely reliable.

The only issue I have with them are that the cushion is quite large, and even my Submariner barely fits. I'm trying to find a good quality winder that I can put my wife's Datejust on (she has tiny wrists).


----------



## Michael the Psycho (Jul 8, 2011)

Brookstone.


----------



## CSC (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks guys for your thoughts.

Anymore opinions are welcome.


----------



## ken_sturrock (Oct 24, 2010)

CSC said:


> Anymore opinions are welcome.


Your wrist? :-!


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

Why do you need a winder? 

You might want a winder if you frequently rotate a particular watch. But you do not need a winder for a watch you will put aside for a couple weeks or more. Why induce wear to the watch if you will not be wearing it?


----------



## eple (Jun 1, 2011)

Swiss Kubik is another one - pricey but very nice units


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

i like Orbita...American made box with Swiss motors inside..|>


----------



## CSC (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies.

I undestand that there is an argument for and against the use of a watch winder. 

For; that it prevents the lubricating oils from solidifying and prevents wear on the crown mechanism since hand winding or day and date adjustment is not required.

Against; that it induces more wear on the movement.


I won't be wearing these watches probably for a few months at a time and so a winder is required.

Once again thanks for all your suggestions.

KEEP THEM COMING!


----------



## jermyzy (Aug 19, 2007)

Orbita without a doubt. Their customer service is absolutely top notch


----------



## CSC (Jan 12, 2012)

*Thanks.

Any opinions on Rapport?*


----------



## DaveTOG (Apr 15, 2012)

It depends on the watch. Orbita has a great portion on their site that you can find you watch and your movement and it will tell you what the manufacturer recommends for winding. ( how many daily rotations, clockwise, counter clockwise, both Etc) I have a Quad winder I purchased at a second hand store, a Rocket Redbox. Works great for my Seiko Premier, My Tag, and my Androids.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Gary123 said:


> Why do you need a winder?
> 
> You might want a winder if you frequently rotate a particular watch. But you do not need a winder for a watch you will put aside for a couple weeks or more. Why induce wear to the watch if you will not be wearing it?


I agree, I've never owned one. The only reason I might buy one would be to wind the watch that I'd be wearing the next day.


----------



## CSC (Jan 12, 2012)

I had a look at the Orbita watch winder and unfortunately they are a little too rich for my blood.
As nice as they are I couldn't afford it.

I think it may be a Rapport or another Wolf Designs watch winder.

But which to go for?

Thank you all for all your replies. I just wish I had the money for an Orbita.


----------



## djarchow (Jun 15, 2012)

Jomashop has a number of Wolf winders on clearance. I purchased the 2.7 burlwood triple winder. Look at the versions of the winders though, the v2.5 winders don't have as many options for number of turns etc as the 2.7 winders do.

Regards,

Dennis


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

CSC said:


> For; that it prevents the lubricating oils from solidifying and prevents wear on the crown mechanism since hand winding or day and date adjustment is not required.


Whether it's sat in a drawer not running or running on your wrist or a winder, I put it to you that that oil and grease is still ageing, deteriorating and slowly solidifying ultimately needing replacement.

If I'm not wearing a watch for a while I'd prefer a watch (still) needing a clean and relube with little/no wear, than a watch needing a clean and relube and wear as well..


----------



## LiquidMetalPO (Aug 17, 2012)

I prefer using winders for two reasons: First - I do not know what I will be wearing one day to the next and therefore my watch choice will vary so I prefer to keep them on time and accurate whenever possible. Second - a quality winder is also a quality case which keeps my watches safe and clean (I also like the look of a sold burl wood or black leather winder box). Orbitas are wonderful, especially if you get the models that adjust storage angles. Depending on your particular watch, it will likely keep more accurate time if stored at a particular angle (crown up, crown down, etc). However, they are very expensive in my opinion. I think a Steinhausen, Heiden and maybe even a Milano to be fine alternatives. I feel Rapports are over priced and if shopping in that range I would chose Orbita.


----------



## Techno (Feb 12, 2011)

I wonder how many people suggest what they _want _rather than what they _have and use_. The cheapest Orbita dual winder costs more than most watches it would be winding! What winders do you guys actually _own_?


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

I have had very good luck with a cheap Diplomat winder from Amazon. I didn't see any benefit in spending more than that. It has multiple settings, is fairly quiet, and keeps my watches wound up.

*...and the benefits/downsides of using a winder are NOT relevant to this thread*. The OP did not ask for your advice about if he should buy a winder or not. It's personal preference and I find it very annoying that every winder-related thread has people jumping on it saying how they can not fathom why anyone would buy a winder.


----------



## GOTSVT? (Dec 10, 2010)

I need a quality one myself. My eBay special lasted about a month before the motors crapped out.


----------



## djarchow (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a Wolf 2.7 burl triple winder. It works great and is dead silent. Jomashop has them on clearance.


----------



## jkwelsh (Nov 1, 2011)

Wolf Designs have an active coupon code at the moment. wwi35 will get you 35% off the total order (including accessories)

Its valid across all their websites, including the UK one. Ive just ordered a Meridian set and saved almost £300 of the sticker price. Result 

The code is valid until the end of this week (Friday 21st Sept)


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

GOTSVT? said:


> I need a quality one myself. My eBay special lasted about a month before the motors crapped out.


i don't understand why people buy cheap chinese made winders b/c in the long run it'll cost you more money.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Dancing Fire said:


> i don't understand why people buy cheap chinese made winders b/c in the long run it'll cost you more money.


Please explain how.


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

NoleenELT said:


> Please explain how.


b/c a better quality winder will out last the cheaper ones by 5 to 1. remember,you'll get what you paid for.the motors inside an Orbita are Swiss made vs Chinese made winders that are sold on Ebay and Amazon.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Dancing Fire said:


> b/c a better quality winder will out last the cheaper ones by 5 to 1. remember,you'll get what you paid for.the motors inside an Orbita are Swiss made vs Chinese made winders that are sold on Ebay and Amazon.


Have you actually gone through 5 of the Chinese ones? The orbita is probably 5 times the price.


----------



## diaby2afc (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a cheap option.

If you don't plan on wearing a watch for a while and need it continually wound, send it to me and I'll make sure it runs everyday. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

NoleenELT said:


> Have you actually gone through 5 of the Chinese ones? The orbita is probably 5 times the price.


nope,but if i had a choice i wouldn't take a chance on any chinese made products.


----------



## wim mennink (Sep 1, 2012)

Bought this one 2 weeks ago , it works fine for me.
I have 6 automatics and i use it for my 5 most worn 
(3 ETA`s ,1 Orient and 1 Seiko) watches in rotation.
It has 4 timing programs and is very quiet.
















Costs €135,= at http://www.conrad.com/Watch-Winders.htm?websale7=conrad-int&ci=SHOP_AREA_17205_0819005


----------



## Paolo B (Aug 19, 2012)

diaby2afc said:


> I have a cheap option.
> 
> If you don't plan on wearing a watch for a while and need it continually wound, send it to me and I'll make sure it runs everyday.
> 
> ...


Cool, it's on the way.


----------

